# Bristol votes Yes for an elected mayor



## big eejit (May 4, 2012)

*Bristol City Council* ‏ @*BristolCouncil* 
#*bristolmayor* referendum: FOR having Mayor - 41,032 FOR keeping Leader instead - 35,880 Result: Bristol Mayoral election in November

Bristol has bucked the national trend and voted for an elected mayor.


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2012)

Hackney voted for an elected Mayor about 10 years ago - can't say I've noticed too much difference tbf - same bloke (Jules Pipe) has been in power since the first Mayoral election in 2002


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

Idiots.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 4, 2012)

I knew they would. Idiots.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 4, 2012)

Yes they are fools to want an elected mayor. It weakens local democracy, and there is not a lot of that to start with.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

I hate this fucking city. I want to go back to somerset.


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2012)

I thought the No vote would win to be honest. Probably end up with a dodgy Merchant Venturer or Carol Vorderman.

Wouldn't mind if Tony Robinson stood. I think Baldrick would make a great mayor.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I hate this fucking city. I want to go back to somerset.


Better wait for the floods to subside first.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Jules Pipe


 
So bent you could call him u-bend?


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2012)

What power will the office hold? Does it include the bits of Bristol that aren't in Bristol? Crucially, can the mayor control public transport?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

All the executive powers that the council held now pass to him/her. Lock stock and the other one.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2012)

:-/ That sounds shite then.


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> What power will the office hold? Does it include the bits of Bristol that aren't in Bristol? Crucially, can the mayor control public transport?


 
There was a minister in town the other day saying that it was possible that powers could be extended beyond Bristol City at some undefined point in the future. If people wanted that - crucially I think 'people' includes the turkeys in the surrounding local authorities who are unlikely yo vote for that Christmas.


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2012)

I will consider standing.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

I will consider moving.


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2012)

I didn't even realise there was a vote. Didn't half the leaflets get delivered to ineledgable places outside bristol?


----------



## astral (May 5, 2012)

Geri said:


> I will consider standing.


 
I will vote for you.

TBH I probably jinxed the whole fucking thing by voting no in the first place.  I kind of need to know now - given that we have no county any more (officially apparently 'Bristol, City of' on forms is the right answer for 'County') what is the Major actually going to govern?  I mean, it's not a city clearly, it's going to be a County.  Does that mean we're moving towards devolution in England?  *looks innocent*


----------



## Gerry1time (May 5, 2012)

Can't believe this, fucking moronic voters. For the last few weeks I've been surrounded by people voting yes, all spouting bullshit cliches about the city being 'bold' and 'forward looking' in needing a mayor. No actual arguments for why it would be a good thing, just bollocks about 'leadership' 

The problem the council's actually had, at least for the last 10 years, is power being too centralised. So now it's going to be centralised further. With the current candidates looking like being George Ferguson or Stephen Williams, both men not unknown for their ego's and self love. Fucking terrifying.



astral said:


> what is the Major actually going to govern? I mean, it's not a city clearly, it's going to be a County.


 
Nope, they'll just be governing the city. A mayor with responsibility for the whole of the greater Bristol area, with councils still operating below that, as in London, might have been quite a good idea. A mayor just for Bristol is just mental.


----------



## articul8 (May 28, 2012)

So, who are the candidates then?  Is a lefty standing?


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2012)

I have heard a rumour than a former member of Class War may be standing.


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2012)




----------

